# My new humidor!!



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

I just got my new humidor today!! And she is a beaut!! I am so excited to start with the humidification and treatment. I am using Her N turf's method.

Wood: Bird's eye maple and Walnut
Dimensions: 24 X 12 X 7.5 inches
Humidification: Two custom made slots for KL
Dividers: Two in the bottom
Trays: Two





































Custom slots for KL!



















Here she is all unpacked and ready to go!










Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

That's Gorgeous. Where did you pick it up from?


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely and amazing!! Very nice humidor, you've made me jealous Sandeep! Can't wait to see her when she is pregnant!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Sandz that's not what you really wanted, send it to me and I'll store it for you...LOL


Great humi bud, she'll definitely look a lot better once you fill her up.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Damn, that looks like high end furniture


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

A very beautiful Humidor Sandeep! I'm definitely looking forward to the step by step process! (from seasoning to filling up with cigars!)


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

The litter/bead boxes are genius.

Really great looking box.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

She is from Down East Boxes based in Maine. I am still impressed at the craftmanship! They used 3/8th inch cedar for the lining (as standard!! unbelievable!) and the wood on the box itseld is nearly 3/4 of an inch thick!! She is heavy as can be!! The seal is tight and the lid is heavy as well.

I am in the process of seasoning her and i wil post pictures after I fell 'er up!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

beautiful Sandeep!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> A very beautiful Humidor Sandeep! I'm definitely looking forward to the step by step process! (from seasoning to filling up with cigars!)


OR I can do this!! LOL!!


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice looking humi, congrats!


----------



## .404 Jeffery (Apr 23, 2011)

Very nice! Did you order the custom KL boxes or make those yourself?


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice! I'll get a custom one someday. For now, I just drool.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

That thing is a beaut! How many sticks is it rated for?

Congrats!!!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

I ordered the KL boxes to be made with the humidor. It is supposed to hold over 300 sticks......I am not entirely sure, but I will let you know once I get all my sticks settled.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Whoa she's a looker. Congrats and I dig the KL slots! I'm assuming you're going to line them so the wood doesn't warp?


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Damn nice box - congrats!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome Sandz !! Looks like a sauna inside. Makes me wanna put a towel on and jump in. Very cool brutha !! enjoy !


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Very Nice. I am going to build a box for my beads as well and was wondering if putting the beads right in the wood is okay. I was thinking of lining the "bead box" with plexiglass but after seeing this, I'm wondering if it's needed. Your thoughts?


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Beaytiful Humi Sandeep. Best of luck with it!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

An awesome looking Humidor. Like many here I can't wait to see er seasoned and filled. 

Very Nice Sandeep!


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

I just finished up a build this same size and actually thought about corner KL boxes like that but decided against it so I could just lay bags of KL anywhere and reclaim that real estate. I will be interested to see how you wind up positioning things once you get your stock in there.
Also I see that there is no lid retention and I am sure that is heavy - do you plan on just keeping it next to a wall?
Looks great and will look better full!
jp


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Excellent looking box Bro!!

Excited to see the end result!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

JPinDC said:


> I just finished up a build this same size and actually thought about corner KL boxes like that but decided against it so I could just lay bags of KL anywhere and reclaim that real estate. I will be interested to see how you wind up positioning things once you get your stock in there.
> Also I see that there is no lid retention and I am sure that is heavy - do you plan on just keeping it next to a wall?
> Looks great and will look better full!
> jp


I thought about this, but I think this is such a tight box that once it reaches equilibrium, it would be ok to lay a few sticks on the box itself. But I haven't deciced exactly where/how to place the KL boxes.

Also there is a lid retention and it is not leaning against the wall. That thing is so heavy that without a retention mechanism it would be impossible to handle! LOL!!



E Dogg said:


> Very Nice. I am going to build a box for my beads as well and was wondering if putting the beads right in the wood is okay. I was thinking of lining the "bead box" with plexiglass but after seeing this, I'm wondering if it's needed. Your thoughts?





usrower321 said:


> Whoa she's a looker. Congrats and I dig the KL slots! I'm assuming you're going to line them so the wood doesn't warp?


Plexiglass is a very interesting idea! I was going to line it with something since direct contact with moisture might cause the cedar to warp and that would just ruin it. Please run any other interesting ideas by me also! But I do intend to line it with something impervious before installing the KL.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

How many does that hold bro?


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

she sure is a beaut

congrats brother!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> How many does that hold bro?


Kipp, Bob from DE boxes mentioned that if I were to store all robusto sized cigars it would hold about 450. But in reality I am going to guess about 350. It will hold my best cigars (once I have them! lol!)


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

djangos said:


> I thought about this, but I think this is such a tight box that once it reaches equilibrium, it would be ok to lay a few sticks on the box itself. But I haven't deciced exactly where/how to place the KL boxes.
> 
> Also there is a lid retention and it is not leaning against the wall. That thing is so heavy that without a retention mechanism it would be impossible to handle! LOL!!
> 
> Plexiglass is a very interesting idea! I was going to line it with something since direct contact with moisture might cause the cedar to warp and that would just ruin it. Please run any other interesting ideas by me also! But I do intend to line it with something impervious before installing the KL.


If you're just going to keep the lids on the KL boxes closed something as simple as saran wrap may work or cut the top off of a plastic freezer bag and trim to the height...just throwing an idea out. Saran wrap may be better though because it has no seams so there wouldn't be a chance of leakage if the KL is over-hydrated.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

djangos said:


> I thought about this, but I think this is such a tight box that once it reaches equilibrium, it would be ok to lay a few sticks on the box itself. But I haven't deciced exactly where/how to place the KL boxes.
> 
> Also there is a lid retention and it is not leaning against the wall. That thing is so heavy that without a retention mechanism it would be impossible to handle! LOL!!
> 
> Plexiglass is a very interesting idea! I was going to line it with something since direct contact with moisture might cause the cedar to warp and that would just ruin it. Please run any other interesting ideas by me also! But I do intend to line it with something impervious before installing the KL.


Could you just get two more "planks" of cedar in the exact same dimensions as the KL box and once you reach stability lay the plank over the top. That would give you the flexibility to just treat it like a shelf; you can then place cigars right on top of it. If humidity starts to rise a bit, you can just remove one or both of the planks.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Awesome Sandeep - can't wait to see it filled. I have a feeling you'll be running mostly dry KL with only occasional misting so I don't see where cedar that thick will have any warping issues. _Let's see that bad boy stocked!!! :wink:_


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

When I thought about the boxes my plan was to first find a piece of tupperware or other container first, and then retrofit the boxes or cages around them - in your position I think mesh bags squeezed in should work just fine or else check out the measurements on the heartfelt tubes.

In the pictures the lid seems to be held open by itsef - are the hinges spring loaded or something?


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Great suggestion guys! Keep them coming! I am right now seasoning and I think it is at least going to take 5-6 days because of the size.

Shawn, I think I will be running dry litter also. The seal on this thing is unbelievable! Maybe by the time you get back from Aruba, I will have it all stocked


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

That is a true beauty Sandeep! :tu


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

JPinDC said:


> When I thought about the boxes my plan was to first find a piece of tupperware or other container first, and then retrofit the boxes or cages around them - in your position I think mesh bags squeezed in should work just fine or else check out the measurements on the heartfelt tubes.
> 
> In the pictures the lid seems to be held open by itsef - are the hinges spring loaded or something?


I think the hinges are indeed spring loaded. They just prop open on their own almost at a 90 deg angle.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Gorgeous. Great looking humi. Was it a custom build?


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

djangos said:


> Kipp, Bob from DE boxes mentioned that if I were to store all robusto sized cigars it would hold about 450. But in reality I am going to guess about 350. It will hold my best cigars (once I have them! lol!)


Sandeep you have a beautiful humidor there. Just think of all the great cigars that will pass through it. Something tells me you are going to have a couple to add to your collection very soon.

Congratulations on a great new humidor!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Jenady said:


> Sandeep you have a beautiful humidor there. Just think of all the great cigars that will pass through it. Something tells me you are going to have a couple to add to your collection very soon.
> 
> Congratulations on a great new humidor!


Looks lik Jim is already planning a retaliatory attack and he hasn't been hit yet. I love it!


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice score. I have 3 humis from Downeast myself. Bob does some great work.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Jenady said:


> Sandeep you have a beautiful humidor there. Just think of all the great cigars that will pass through it. Something tells me you are going to have a couple to add to your collection very soon.
> 
> Congratulations on a great new humidor!


Jim!! Our bombs have not even hit you yet!! Lol!! Thanks a lot for the compliments all you guys!


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow! Just stunning! I'd love to see that thing stocked up.


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

very nice!!!


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

That's really nice! Good choice!!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sandeep, that is truley a fine humi, fill it up sir! :smile:


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Sandz...I'm glad it turned out a beautiful as it did...I still remember when you felt like you jumped the gun ordering it...Looks sweeta$$....It will take you no time to fill'er up...

It looks so f'n awesome!! Those bead boxes are ingenius!!


:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

That's the good thing about getting a bigger humidor that carry's more cigars than you have. People allllllways love to gift cigars! All the more reason to get a 500ct when you only have 50 kicking around


----------



## blainer (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow that is absolutely gorgeous wood, i love birds eye maple. I hope you enjoy your Humi!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_Damn that's sweet enjoy it my brother!
_


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Very sweet humi enjoy!


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

Sandeep, that's a very nice humidor... Good choice...


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

Did you have to call them to get them to do all of that customization? Looking at there site, I cannot seem to find all of the option you had selected. HAH


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

I did not talk to him over the phone but I emailed him and he made a few suggestions and asked me for mine. I asked him about the boxes fir KL and he said it would be easy. Bob is a very helpful man! If you use the contact link on the website he will write back to you by 10am tomorrow. He will even talk to you over the phone if you want, but his outline was so clear that I didn't have to. Hope this helps. Please let me know if I can be of any further help my friend. All I can say is that the box is awesome and very economical comparatively.

Cheers!!


----------



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful box man. I love looking at pics of the humidors as much as the pics of the cigars themselves. Can't wait to see what you fill it with.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you guys! 

My seasoning process photos (just a recap of HerNTurf's method) will be up tonight!!


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Sandeep: Here is my suggestion:

Go to this website:
The Box Depot: Clear Styrene Plastic Boxes

find a bosx that will work size wise. It is water tight so you can keep you beads in the plastic box.

I use 4 of the 4x4x8 with distilled water in them for my Humidor. Works like a charm.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Good to hear it weas worth the wait brother!! And you were worried!!hoto:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks a lot for this brother! I will check it out!



Rays98GoVols said:


> Sandeep: Here is my suggestion:
> 
> Go to this website:
> The Box Depot: Clear Styrene Plastic Boxes
> ...


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

That is nice!


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

It's something classy about a well made humidor,almost like art. Sandeep ,very nice humidor


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Day 1: Monday.

The first step as outlined was to place the hygrometer on the bottom of the humidor prior to the seasoning. It read 57%. Here I have also placed the sponge soaked in DW on a ziploc bag right at the begining of the seasoning process.

Please note that I had caliberated the hygrometer over the weekend.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Day 2: Tuesday

Opened the humidor after 36 hours and the humidity had already reached 69%. Closed her back up and let sit over night.

I forgot to mention that I had also added a shot glass of DW along with the soaked sponge.


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Very unique Humi!


----------

